# How do you play with LGDs?



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Okay so I have been told that you have to be very careful how you play with your LGD because you don't want to encourage chasing, prey drive, tug of war instincts, and so on. But that you do need to play with them to curb boredom, so: How are you supposed to play with them if you can't play fetch, tug of war, or rough house?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think it would be fine to play so long as you also train them not to chase the goats.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So was this a dumb question or something? Is my impression on this just wrong? Some of my sources seemed to indicate that certain ways of play could encourage bad behavior is that wrong?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

My dogs play with each other, but they sure know not to play with the goats.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Our LGD never really wanted to play with us, and I wouldn't encourage a lot of play with you either. That is not what they are for...they are there to take care of the animals. LGD's as a whole, are not/should not be play driven.

You are his partner/boss, and he is your employee. That's not to say you don't interact with him. Pet him, play with his feet, tail, rub his belly etc. Create a partnership with him.

We provide our LGD with large sticks, bones, old black plastic hose (4-12ft sections), jolly balls etc. He is more than happy with those. If you have another LGD, they'll play with each other too.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

PippasCubby said:


> Our LGD never really wanted to play with us, and I wouldn't encourage a lot of play with you either. That is not what they are for...they are there to take care of the animals. LGD's as a whole, are not/should not be play driven.
> .


So even as a puppy they won't really want to play? So basically petting and giving it stuff to chew on is good enough?


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Yep. LGD are breeds that want to be guardians, so it will be happy being a guardian. The toys are for when they need breaks from it and they'll play with them on their own.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

your LSGD will play with you?? I feel lucky when they let me pet them!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

fivemoremiles said:


> your LSGD will play with you?? I feel lucky when they let me pet them!


If you get them as a puppy and you have always been giving them affection, they can be very friendly towards you and your family. (This is strange answering a question on my own question.)


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

When I had sister Pyrs, they played with each other, racing, chasing and wrestling. When the older sister died suddenly, the younger one stopped playing. She is paired with a geriatric Husky who cannot play and I think she misses playing. She will get excited and jump up on me and try to wrestle a bit, which is fine, I'm ok with my dogs doing that. As for balls and toys, she has never wanted any part of it. The goats were always nasty to her and the other Pyr, so they never got in the habit of trying to play with the goats. In fact, the goats are so nasty to them, I don't keep the dog(s) in with them, they patrol on the outside. Of course, my entire farm is only 1 acre so it's no big deal.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> How are you supposed to play with them if you can't play fetch, tug of war, or rough house?


First off, you can forget playing "fetch", at least with Anatolians. They will sit at your side and look up at you as to ask, why did you throw that ball, now YOU've got to go get it! Don't worry, I'll still be right here when you get back, stupid......

I can only speak about Anatolians/Kangals since that's what I bred/raised. They don't waste energy running around or playing, they are very low key, unless there is an intruder. Guarding livestock/property is what makes them happy. They do play, usually with each other, but I wouldn't recommend anyone "rough housing" with these dogs, you could find you've bitten off more then you can handle, and sadly the dog is the one who pays the price.
These types of dogs, "don't" require human interaction like other breeds. In fact, in Turkey some dogs have basically 0% contact with humans.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Madgoat said:


> First off, you can forget playing "fetch", at least with Anatolians. They will sit at your side and look up at you as to ask, why did you throw that ball, now YOU've got to go get it! Don't worry, I'll still be right here when you get back, stupid......


Haha ha that's funny. Your advice is so fantastic. I feel like I can really trust your experience. (absolutely no offense anyone else your advice is great too. I really appreciate the tremendous help this forum has offered)


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Awww, thank you Mellon.


----------

